
I just subscribed to 60 blogs via RSS and maybe you should, too - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/i-just-subscribed-to-60-blogs-via-rss-and-maybe-you-should-too/
======
cjmcqueen
This is the exact same path I'm heading down. I had hundreds of feeds in
Google Reader and am slowly reconstructing my news sources after outsourcing
to social media or a few blogs. What i would love now is a service that merges
similar stories into bundles. I wonder if something could be made that can
bundle opposite positions on an issue as well.

~~~
imartin2k
"I wonder if something could be made that can bundle opposite positions on an
issue as well"

This is a very interesting idea!

